# Question For Automatic Seiko Atlas



## elijefe (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi all.

In the last weeks I was looking full of picture of the Seiko Atlas Automatic. It impresses me and I'm thinking in acquire one of them (I like the yellow hands one).

Can anyone of the experts in this forum tell me a little more about the movement of this automatic watch?

I'd like also know how long can you leave the watch out of your wrist before that will stop his movement.

And finally, if can somebody tell me about the delay/advance of minutes/seconds per month in this kind of automatic watches.

Thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The movement is the tried and trusted 7s26, this movement is Seikos most prolific automatic, it is found in loads of different model Seikos, its pretty basic, you cant hand wind it for example...

The 'power reserve' I think is about 72hours, so after 3 days off the wrist it will stop...

This movement will run +/- 30 seconds 'out of the box, some will be better some worse, but it is capable of being regulated to just a few seconds deviation a day...


----------



## elijefe (Jul 11, 2007)

OK Jasonm, thanks.

And do you think there are differences between the movement of the "Atlas" and the "Monster" ?

Maybe you (or anyone) know what are the technical differences between both watches?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry to contradict you Jason but the Atlas has the 7s36 movement, if memory serves the monster uses the 7s26 

*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36. 23 Jewels, made in April 2005*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

theres that altlas again! one of a kind


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> theres that altlas again! one of a kind


Not one of a kind, somewhere out there it has a pepsi brother


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

any pics of that one?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> any pics of that one?


Somewhere in Taylor Towers & on the forum


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Seiko's most prolific movement







Jase man WTF when did you become Mr watch quiz


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

AlexR said:


> Seiko's most prolific movement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PMSL


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You still here?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Sorry to contradict you Jason but the Atlas has the 7s36 movement, if memory serves the monster uses the 7s26
> 
> *Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36. 23 Jewels, made in April 2005*


Your right Mac, but there is no difference between these two movements except for 2 extra non functioning jewels on the 7s36....


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

That watch is beautiful. I didn't know about the Atlas. How much Â£Â£Â£s? What is the other crown for?

Doctor V


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Doctor Varney said:


> That watch is beautiful. I didn't know about the Atlas. How much Â£Â£Â£s? What is the other crown for?
> 
> Doctor V


The other crown rotates the inner bezel, mind you on the standard Seiko Atlas the bezel normally looks like this...


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah hah! The crown at left, operates the inner bezel! It looks as though RLT have replaced the utterly useless compass ring on the Atlas, with some useful numbers. Could keep two seperate timers going with that, I could. Very useful. If you need a compass, shove a Silva in your pocket - they ain't huge. Some people like these things, because it makes them look more 'outdoorzie' down the pub. I don't know...

Only thing bad I've read about it is the inner bezel seems loose to one reviewer. Said it flew around, all day. Maybe he just got a faulty one? Also corroborates the 7S36 is the same as the 26, but with the extra jewels. His out-of-the-box accuracy seems a little sharper than my 7S26 though.

He also complains it doesn't 'feel' like a real diver. Sounds like a personal feeling. Why, I can only surmise, because allegedly, the left crown does not screw down. This might be a right, old water trap. Simple is best - but that bezel is SOOoooo tempting...

Nevertheless, I'd still like one of these, myself. It's very attractive.

Question: When people go on about 'tool watches' - what are they on about there...?

Regards,

Doctor V


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

When Roy modified the Atlas he sorted the loose inner bezel at the same time









Unfortunately, as I mentioned Roy only converted two of them as he found the work took too much time for him to be able sell them at a reasonable price


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

That is a shame... Well, not for the owner of a rare, custom timepiece, it isn't









Oh well... I'm happy with my Monster. Haven't seen a watch I'd rather have since buying it.

Doctor V


----------



## elijefe (Jul 11, 2007)

Does anybody know how to use the bezel compass?

I mean if can we know where is the North with this watch, according to a formula or something else. I ask that because everybody love the attractive form of the Atlas, but I'd like to know if out of that, somebody can also use this usefully functionality and not only the aesthetic one.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Apparently, you point the watch at the sun and set the dial to north, then count the hours to get your bearings, throughout the day. It's not a true compass, just aproximate and therefore totally useless, IMHO. A watch is for telling the time, IMO, too. If you need other instruments, because you life depends on them, you'll carry the best you can get your hands on. You can only fit so much onto a watch, before it becomes a pile of semi-functional gimmicks crammed into a watch case.

I think what Roy did to the Atlas, suddenly made the second bezel useful, important and aesthetically pleasing, in relation to plotting time. It's a shame Seiko did not think of it first.

Regards,

Doctor V


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Just wondering what mine would look like with a different set of hands.


----------

